# I'm buying a cow to eat...



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

I'm buying a whole cow to eat form myself. But I wanted to know what else I should ask for from the butcher other than the heart, and tripe. 

Are the tail bones good recreational bones? what other bones and organs should I ask for?

Thanks


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

ask for the pancreas, dogs love it

also the liver, this is quite rich for them but you could divide it up so you are giving a small amount each week.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

I bake the liver and chop it into tiny squares, large pea-size as training treats..


----------



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

Awesome Ideas thanks!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I buy oxtails for my dog to chew, so I don't think it would be a problem!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh, what about the lungs? Can you dehydrate them yourself, for treats?


----------



## Flutter (Aug 2, 2013)

You can dehydrate lung. It's really easy, we do it. The lung has very little smell when dehydrating and becomes a nice crunchy but not overly hard treat.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd take everything except the head and legs! The thymus(sweetbread) is a gland, my dogs love it, but it is hard to come by. 
I don't feed beef bones other than the tail. Takes the dogs awhile to get thru the larger ends.


----------



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

Haha Thanks Jane,

It might just be easier to ask for that. 

When you dehydrate lungs or anything else really do you to it in your oven?


----------



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

Ah what sucks is the first place I've looked into will give me everything but the tripe. This is the second source that I've contacted (first about a whole cow) that doesn't sell green tripe because the seller had said their products have to be fit for human consumption.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Aw that does stink. I get a cow every year, I can get whatever I want. I think. I have never asked for tripe though. So maybe not. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

Where do you get your cow from?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

have you talked to K9 Kravings company in Baltimore about raw food and treats? I think he sells tripe.

Lee


----------



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

He does. its just not that convienent and comparatively pricey. A member of my club sells K9 kravings and I get my beef and mackeral rolls from her and she did just say she does have tripe. I was hopping to find a fresh source that was cheeper than or the same price as top Quality dog food but more convient as well.... like to my door convienence or random pick ups.

I did just order some fresh frozen tripe from Hare today gone tomorrow thats out by you Lee.

My problem with K9 Kravings is they said I could order from them directly and pick up but theyre prices aren't any cheeper than they are if I were to go the retail route and K9 Kravings makes you buy 200lb min


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

oxtails are great, my dogs never cared for lung for some reason. But I never dehydrated it, just fed it raw like everything else. They'd often just leave it and walk away after playing around with it for a while. It's odd because they eat everything else from tomatoes and berries to other animals ****. I figured lung would fit in there somewhere 

as for the tripe, good luck. It is very rare to find a butcher that will give you green tripe, or can legally. Since they process and sell meat for humans, handling green tripe in the same facility is pretty much forbidden. They can get you bleached stuff, but that defeats the purpose. I'm sure there's a way thru the regulations, but the majority just don't mess with it and I can't say I blame them.

However, rendering plants or slaughter houses might be a better place. They aren't the final step before going to your dinner plate, so they can sell you green tripe if you can convince them to set a bit aside.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Problem with many rendering plants or slaughter houses, seldom do they have the grass fed beef. I would go thru a local farmers market, those are where many grass fed beef raisers sell their product. Maybe make contacts that way and find out where they get theirs processed.
They may allow the tripe to be tossed into a container that you'll pick up. 
I've made a couple contacts that way, and connected a couple farmers to a local raw distributor, so that grass fed organic tripe didn't go to waste.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Does anybody else love beef tongue and/or cheek meat?


----------



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

Awesome , thanks Crackem and Jane


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Basically you can use the entire cow. 

Brains and eyes from the head are good organs and the head itself is a great recreational bone.

Heart is a good muscle meat. Liver, pancreas, kidneys - all organs.

Legs are good rec bones unless your dog is a aggressive chewer - the leg bones might cause tooth fractures. My GSD is not an aggressive chewer so leg bones are fine for him.


----------

